# سبت لعازر وطقس نظام وترتيب هذا اليوم - أقمت الموتى من القبور، أقمت الطبيعة



## aymonded (31 مارس 2012)

*سبت لعازر وطقس نظام وترتيب هذا اليوم*​ *الحل من وثائق الموت بقوة سلطان الحياة*​ *[ **أقمت الموتى من القبور، أقمت الطبيعة بالكلمة** ] (القداس الإلهي)*​ 

​ 
_____*فكرة عامة عن سبت لِعازر*_____

سبت لعازر هو  السبت الذي يلي جمعة ختام الصوم المقدس، ويُسمى أيضاً بسبت الشعانين كما  جاء في كتاب ترتيب البيعة، أي هو يوم السبت السابق ليوم أحد الشعانين. وقد  كان قديماً يُعتبر فصح الأربعين: [ نبتدئ بمعونة الرب سبحانه، بكتب الجزء  الثاني من ترتيب البيعة، وهو ما يجب اعتماده في جُمعة البصخة المُقدسة. أول  ذلك ترتيب سبت الشعانين. تُقال فيه الألحان السنوية، لأن فيه تذكار الآية  العظيمة السَّيديَّة في إقامة لعازر من بين الأموات. وهو كان قديماً فصح  الأربعين ] (مخطوطة ترتيب البيعة رقم (118 طقوس) بالدار البطريركية  بالقاهرة لسنة 1911م)، حيث انه كان أسبوع الفصح منفصلاً عن الأربعين  المقدسة من الصوم الكبير، فقد احتل – عموماً – سبت لعازر مكانة خاصة للغاية  في السنة الليتورجية، وقد جعلت طقوس الكنائس الشرقية من معجزة إقامة لعازر  سبباً جوهرياً للدخول إلى أحداث أسبوع البصخة المقدسة، وهذه رؤية صحيحة  بحسب التدبير الإلهي لهذا الأسبوع العظيم، وهو يعتبر في الكنيسة اليوم  الفاصل بين الصوم المقدس الكبير وأسبوع البصخة، ليصير تمهيد لبدء هذا  الأسبوع العظيم، وذلك لتلفت نظرنا الكنيسة الملهمة بالروح أن الرب الذي  نراه سيحمل الآلام إلى الموت أنه القيامة والحياة، الذي له سلطاناً على  الموت، ويشع الحياة بكونه هو الحياة ذاتها، لكي لا ننظر للآلام ونجردها من  قوة الحياة التي في المسيح يسوع، لكي نعلم بإيمان حي أن هذه الآلام التي  يجتازها هي الآلام الشافية، لذلك موته هو حياة النفس...
ففي سبت لعازر  أظهر الرب قدرة لاهوته، أنه قادر على الإقامة من الموت، حتى من عمق القبر  والهاوية، وذلك لكي ندخل معه في أسبوع سرّ آلامه الفصحية، وموته المُحيي،  برجاء العبور إلى الحياة، ليس خارجاً عنه بل فيه وباسمه، لأنه يستحيل أن  يُمسك من الموت، ولكنه أتخذ جسد قابل للموت لكي يجتاز الموت ليبطل عزة  ويمحو سلطانه علينا في شخصه الحي والمُحيي لكل نفس تؤمن فترى مجده.
لذلك يوجد قصور في  الرؤيا عند ناس كثيرة، هؤلاء الذين لم يتدربوا بالحس الروحي الحي على طقس  الكنيسة الواعي المُرشد بالروح، ففصلوا هذا الأسبوع المقدس عن بعضه البعض  واحتفلوا بكل يوم مستقل عن الآخر، وانحصر البعض في البكاء والحسرة والحزن  ولبس الأسود على آلام المسيح وموته، وحتى في قيامة لعازر الكل ركز على بكاء  المسيح، وظنوا أنهم يبكي الميت وينوح عليه عاطفياً، وكأن مشاعره تحركت على  موته مع أنه أقامه وظنوها أنه يعلمنا أن المشاعر العاطفية على موت أحد  الحباء هي مقدسة ويتخذونها حجة في بكاءهم على الأموات، مع أن الرب لم يبكي  إطلاقاً لهذا السبب ولا يعلمان ان المشاعر مقدسة أو واجبة او مقبولة أو حتى  مرفوضة، فلم تكن هذه هي القضية على الإطلاق، بل بكاءه كان على الموت الذي  دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس وأن كل إنسان هو حبيبه الذي مات، لذلك بكى ولكنه  أقامه لعل أحد يتيقن أنه هو الحياة فيأتي إليه ليُشفى من مرض الموت ويدخل  في سرّ الحياة الذي غفل عنه الكثيرين ومكثوا في الموت إلى هذا اليوم بدون  أن يأتوا للرب حياة النفس لينالوا منه قيامة ويفرحوا في الرب لأن فرح الرب  قوتهم، فمكثوا في الموت وفضلوا البكاء والحزن والندب مثل بنات اورشليم  الذين بكوا عليه !!!

عموماً الرب في  إقامة لعازر هز بقوة مملكة الموت، وابتدأ منذ تلك اللحظة يهدد سلطان الموت  بطريقة مباشرة ويهز مملكة الشيطان من أساسها، وهذا ما أرعب الشيطان بقوة  فقام بثورة شديدة وطلب أن يموت السيد الرب لكي ما يمسكه في سلطانه ويحبسه  في الموت، لأنه هدد مملكته كلها إذ انتشل منها من أنتن وصار تحت سلطانه !!!
عموماً كان لابد  من إقامة لعازر أولاً قبل الدخول في موكب الصليب المُحيي، وذلك حتى يتشدد  إيمان التلاميذ، لئلا يفنى إيمانهم عند الصليب، فقد جعل الرب من فرحة إقامة  لعازر، رجاء لعبور محنة الألم. وهكذا صارت إقامة لعازر من الموت مشهداً  مُصغراً لما كان الرب مُزمعاً أن يُكمله في نفسه. 
ولنا أن نعلم أنه  يستحيل قبول أي ألم أو ضيق ورؤية المجد المستتر فيه بدون رؤية القيامة، لأن  بلا رؤية قيامة ستخور النفس حتماً وتضيع في حزنها ووجع القلب، الذي يؤدي  في النهاية على التجديف على الله، ونجد كل تهمه تُلصق بالله بأنه لا يهتم  بالإنسان، ونرى عند الصليب كثيرين يتراجعون أو يهربوا هروباً !!! لذلك بولس  الرسول تلقف كل هذا بسرّ المسيح الرب المُعلن له بالروح ليكتب لنا شارحاً  هذا الكلام بالسرّ عينه لكي ندخل في سرّ أمجاد الصليب بكل فرح رجاء قيامة  يسوع، ولنلاحظ ترتيب الكلام بتدقيق إذ يقول: [ لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة  آلامه متشبها بموته ] (فيلبي 3: 10)، فمعرفة القيامة تسبق شركة آلامه  والتشبه بموته، لذلك كان ترتيب الكنيسة حكيماً جداً إذ قبل الآلام والموت  وضعت لمحة قيامة لعازر !!!

_____*إقامة لعازر*_____

يُخطأ كل من يظن  أن إنجيل يوحنا كتب معجزة إقامة لِعازر ليعرض لنا المسيح الرب كصانع معجزات  على أعلى مستوى، ولكن الغرض الحقيقي من كتابة هذه المعجزة هو أن يُظهر  الإنجيلي يوحنا الرسول ما أعلنه الرب عن ذاته، أنه هو الحياة الأبدية  المُشخصة كما سبق وقلنا، أي أن الحياة الأبدية هي شخصه ذاته، وأن القيامة  من الموت في حوزته وتحت سلطانه الإلهي وحده، ودليل قوة لاهوته أنه أقام  لِعازر بعد أربعة أيام، أي بعد أن أنتن ولم يعد شيء في الجسد صالح إذ دخل  في مرحلة التحلل والفساد التي ليس فيها أي رجاء أو إصلاح، فبكل المقاييس  تستحيل قيامته وإنعاشه !!!

فبإقامة لِعاز  يواجهنا الرب بشخصه لا كمجرد إله متجسد نراه في ضعف الجسد أو يعطينا مجرد  كلمات لنحفظها وندرسها ونكتبها، بل كسرّ قيامة وحياة: [ قالت لهُ مرثا: أنا  أعلم أنه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الأخير، قال لها يسوع أنا هو (يهوه)  القيامة والحياة ] (يو11: 24و 25) 
فالقيامة والحياة هما في المسيح الرب، وعلينا أن نفهم ونعي ونُدرك أن المسيح الرب القيامة والحياة *هو الآن معنا بشخصه* وبذاته في ملء مجده *وفعل قدرته*: [ *الحق، الحق**أقول* لكم إن من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني *فلهُ حياة أبدية*، ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل *قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة* ] (يو5: 24)، [ *الحق، الحق أقول* لكم إنه تأتي *ساعة وهي الآن*، حيث يسمع الأموات (بالخطية) صوت ابن الله *والسامعون* (التائبون) *يحيون* ] (يو5: 25)
والقيامة والحياة يعملان فينا الآن وكل آن نسمع كلمة الله ونؤمن، نتوب ونأكل الحياة في الإفخارستيا : [* من يأكل* جسدي ويشرب دمي *فلهُ حياة أبدية*، وأنا *أُقيمه*  في اليوم الأخير ] (يو6: 54) ، فيا إخوتي، هذا هو سرّ خلاصنا الحقيقي  والذي لنا أن نتذوقه الآن وفي هذه اللحظات، ونحن نقرأ هذه السطور، بل ونظل  كل أيام ولحظات عمرنا نتذوقه ونأخذ منه دائماً وبلا توقف، لأنه تيار الحياة  الأبدية التي تسري فينا وتزداد كل يوم، طالما نؤمن ونتوب ونأكل ونعيش في  قوة الحياة التي تسري فينا بقوة المحبوب الذي هو قيامتنا كلنا ...
فهذا اليوم يا  إخوتي هو يومي ويومك، فلا يدع أحد هذا اليوم يفوته، وزلا يتواجه قلبياً مع  الرب يسوع ويقيس إيمانه على شخص المسيح الحي، وينطرح امامه كميت طالباً أن  يسمع من فمه الطاهر: هلم خارجاً، لكي يخرج كل واحد فينا من قبر شهوته، من  تحت سلطان الموت ليدخل تحت سلطان المسيح الرب، الذي هو بشخصه القيامة  والحياة...

[ اجتمعوا كلُّكم أيها المؤمنون، لنُسبح ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي أقام لعازر، بقوة لاهوته.
أقمنا بقوَّتك من ظلال الموت، مثل البار لِعازر، الذي أقمتَهُ بعد موته.
أنتَ هو الطَّريق والحياة، يا يسوع المسيح الخالق، أنتَ هو الله مُعطي الحياة للعازر الصَّدَّيق.
أنت هو القيامة، أقمت البار لِعازر، فنسألك أن تُنجينا من شدائدنا، وأعطنا معهُ نصيب.
فلنذهب أيها المؤمنون إلى جبل الزيتون إلى بيت عنيا، لنرى البار لِعازر، ونُسبح بتراتيل.
فلنُسبح ولنُمجد ونسجد للثالوث القدوس المساوي الدَّائم إلى الأبد، نُسبحه ونمجده .
أُطلب من الرب عنا، يا سيدي الأب البار، لعازر الأسقف، ليغفر لنا خطايانا . ] [ ذُكصولوجية واطس من مخطوط دلاَّل حارة الروم (ق15) ] 

عموماً نعود  لنُلخص السبب في اختيار الكنسية الملهمة بالروح لوضع معجزة إقامة لعازر من  الموت كتمهيد لبدء أسبوع الفصح المقدس – مع ملاحظة أن هذه آخر معجزة صنعها  الرب قبل أن يدخل في طريق الآلام والموت:
*1* – لفت النظر إلى أن ليس هناك سلطان للموت على الرب يسوع لأنه هو الحياة ذاتها، أي مصدرها ومُعطيها.
*2*  – أن لا ننظر للمسيح المُهان والمتألم ونبكي عليه كأنه تحت سلطان الموت  وضعف الآلام القاسية، ونصحح نظرتنا إلى آلامه في سلطان قوة لاهوته.
*3*  – أن نرى وننظر أن الرب يسوع قادر على الإقامة من الأموات من عمق القبر  والهاوية بقوة سلطان لاهوته، وذلك لكي ندخل أسبوع آلامه الفصحية وموته  المُحيي برجاء العبور إلى الحياة، لأن الذي يقدر على الموت يستحيل أن يمسكه  الموت، لكنه ارتضى أن يجتاز الموت ليُبطل قوته ويكسر شوكته إلى الأبد  بسلطان لاهوته ويهبنا باسمه حياة.
*4*  – لقد أقام الرب لِعازر أمام التلاميذ على الأخص، وقبل الدخول في موكب  الصليب وظهور اتضاعه العظيم تحت ثقل الآلام والمحاكمة الظالمة وترك نفسه  ليفعل بها الناس كيف ما شاءوا، ليُشدد إيمانهم لئلا يفنى أمام هذا الخزي  وحمل عار الصليب، فقد جعل الرب من فرحة إقامة لعازر، رجاء لعبور محنة  الآلام، وهكذا صارت إقامة لعازر مشهد مُصغر جداً لما كان الرب مُزمعاً أن  يُكمله في نفسه لخلاصنا.
*5*  – ومن الأسباب الرئيسية التي اختارت بناء عليها الكنيسة وضع هذا اليوم قبل  هذا الأسبوع المهيب هو أن رؤساء كهنة اليهود والفريسيين كانوا قد قرروا  قتل يسوع بعد هذه المعجزة مباشرةً، والتي فضحت زيفهم وفضَّت الجموع عنهم  وجعلتهم يفقدوا شهرتهم ومجدهم المزيف والمسروق من إعطاء المجد لله لحساب  ذواتهم وكبرياء قلوبهم ...

_____*طقس وألحان سبت لعازر*_____

أمَّا عن طقس هذا  اليوم فالصلاة تُقام بالطقس السنوي، حيث أنه يوم عظيم يجب الاحتفال به،  ولكنه ليس عيداً ولذلك يُصلى سنوي وليس صيامي كباقي أيام الصوم الكبير.
في رفع بخور باكر  تُقام الصلاة كالمعتاد. ولكن في أرباع الناقوس يُقال الربع الخاص بسبت  لعازر. وبعد أوشية الراقدين تُقال الذوكصولوجيات وتبدأ بذوكصولوجية سبت  لعازر ثم تُكمل كالمعتاد. وبعد (إفنوتي ناي ناي) تُقال النبوات الخاصة بهذا  اليوم بدون ميطانيات، وبعد الإنجيل يُقال مردّ إنجيل باكر سبت لعازر، وفي  ختام الصلاة يُقال قانون خِتام باكر سبت لِعازر.
أما في القداس  الإلهي فتُصلى الساعات الثالثة والسادسة، ويُقال لحن (الليلويا فاي بيه  بي). وبعد تحليل الخدام يُقال لحن (طاي شوري)، وتُقال الهيتيني الخاصة بسبت  لِعازر ، وبعد الإنجيل يُقال مرد إنجيل القداس الخاص بسبت لِعازر. وبعد  صلاة الصلح يُقال الأسبسمس الآدام الخاص بهذا اليوم، وتُقال القسمة  السنوية. أمَّا في التوزيع فبعد المزمور ال150 يُقال لحن (إك إسمارؤوت) ثم  لحن (لازاروس) وتُختم الصلاة بقانون الختام السنوي كعادة الأيام السنوية أو  يُقال قانون الختام كما قيل في باكر.

*أولاً**: تسبحة نصف الليل والسَّحَر في سبت لِعازر*
إبصالية واطس: في  تسبحة السَّحَر تُقال إبصالية واط، مُرتَّبة على الحروف الهجائية القبطية،  وهي مُقفاه. وتنتهي كل أرباعها تقريباً باسم [ لِعازر ]. وتسرد هذه  الإبصالية قصة لِعازر في اختصار كما وردت في الإنجيل، وهي بذلك تخرج عن  سِملت الإبصاليَّات القديمة التي تكون فيها الإبصالية وسيلة صلاة أو تشفع  أو تطويب. وهو ما التزمت به هذه الإبصالية في الربعين الأولين منها كالآتي:  
+ تعالوا جميعاً نُسبح ونُرتل للرب يسوع المسيح، الكلمة الذي اقام لِعازر
+ الكُل يمجدونك أيها الابن الذاتي، ويليق بك المجد لأنك أقمت لِعازر
وأيضاً يوجد ربُعان يتخللاها أيضاً وهما:
+ لك المجد ولك التسبيح يا محب البشر الصالح، أقمنا بقوتك مثل لِعازر البارّ
+ من يُشبهك في الآلهة يا مُخلصنا الصالح، أنت بقوة لاهوتك أقمت لِعازر البارّ.
ويصف فيها المؤلف  نفسه في الربع الأخير منها بـ "العبد الحقير"، ويتضح من أسلوبها أنها من  مؤلفات ما بعد القرن الـ14م؛ ويورد "مخطوط دلال حارة الروم (القرن15م)"  إبصالية واطس لسبت لِعازر بالقبطية فقط بدايتها [ أخطأت أيها الصالح،  فأحيني يا ابن الله، مثل لِعازر، واشفني يا يسوع المسيح ... الخ]

*+ الطَّرح الواطس والطَّرح الآدام*
قبل ختام  الثيؤطوكيَّات، يُقال طرح واطس. كما أن لسبت لِعازر أيضاً طرح آدام، وفي  هذين الطرحين يُلقب لِعازر باسم "لِعازر الأسقُف" وطبقاً للسنكسار القبطي،  فأن لِعازر هو أول أسقف لجزيرة قبرص وتنيح فيها سنة 63ميلادية، أما بحسب  سنكسار الكنيسة المارونية أنه صار أسقفاً على مدينة مرسيليا في فرنسا ونال  هُناك إكليل الشهادة نحو سنة 60 ميلادية،.
ويبتدئ الطرح الواطس بقوله: [ فلنمض إلى بيت عنيا وننظر هذه الآيات العظيمة التي صنعها يسوع المسيح في الجموع الآتين إلى العيد.الغرباء وأهل المدينة مضوا ونظروا القيامة التي كانت. وبالحقيقة كان هناك ملك السلام يظهر قوته وعز سلطانه. هلم إلينا أيها البتول ابن الرعد حبيب المخلص يوحنا بن زبدى لكي تعلمنا بفرح مريم ومرثا ولعازر البار أخيهما الوحيد. أن  لعازر هذا كان مريضاً مرض الموت وكان يسوع في أورشليم فأخبروه بذلك، فقال  لتلاميذه أن لعازر حبيبنا قد نام، هلما لنمضي إليه إلى بيت عنيا لنقيمه. فأجابوه وقالوا له أنه لابد أن يشفى. حينئذ ظهر لهم علانية أن لعازر قد مات، فتعالوا لنذهب إلى بيت عنيا. فأجاب توما قائلاً: أمضوا بنا لكي نموت معه. فلما سمعت مريم ومرثا بالسيد المسيح جاءتا وسجدتا له وأعلمتاه عن أخيهما. فلما  رآهما باكيتين والنسوة اللائي معهن دمعت عيناه وأظهر حبه لهما وجاء إلى  القبر وصرخ بصوته الإلهي لعازر هلم خارجاً، فخرج الميت، وأن بعض اليهود لما  رأوا هذه الأعجوبة العظيمة آمنوا به بكل قلوبهم واعترفوا بلاهوته. وهكذا  صنعوا وليمة وفرحاً من أجل قيامه لعازر الذي أتكافئ وسطهم فأخذت مريم أخت  لعازر قارورة طيب وسكبتها على رأس المخلص يسوع المسيح ملك المجد. فامتلأ البيت من رائحة ذلك الطيب. وشاع الخبر بكثرة العجائب التي صنعها ببيت عنيا وتخومها والتي أظهر فيها مجد لاهوته. فآمن باسمه القدوس سائر لغات الأرض: أطلب من الرب عنا يا حبيب المسيح لعازر (وبعض النسخ تضيف كلمة الأسقف) ليغفر لنا خطايانا ] 

أما طرح الآدام  فيعيد الأحداث كرة أخرى ولكن بأكثر إسهاب كالتالي: [هلموا فنمض إلى بيت  عنيا لننظر يسوع وتلاميذه ومريم ومرثا أُختي لعازر. إن لعازر قد مات وأنتن وله أربعة أيام مدفون مع الأموات. فجاء  يسوع هو وتلاميذه وجمع كثير من أورشليم لكي يعزوا الأختين كالعادة فلما  رآهم الجموع باكيتين على أخيهما بكوا بكاءً عظيماً وتألموا لأجل عظم محبتهم  فيهما. فقالت الاختان للسيد المسيح لو كنت ههنا لم يمت أخونا. فقال لهما كفى بكاء ونحيب فسيقوم أخوكما. فقالت له مريم أخت الميت نعم أنه يقوم في يوم القيامة. فقال لهما الرب أنا هو القيامة والحياة والمؤمنون بي لا يموتون إلى الأبد. فقالت مريم نعم يا رب أنا أؤمن أن الله يعطيك كلما سألت. فسألهم قائلا أين وضعتموه. فأخبروه عن المكان الذي فيه المقبرة فسار هو وتلاميذه. 
وكان اليهود يتحدثون فيما بينهم قائلين أن هذا الذي فتح عيني الأعمى المولود في بطن أمه. أما يقدر بسلطانه أن يترك هذا الأخر لا يموت. فلما وقف أمام القبر وإذا حجر عظيم على بابه. فقال له يسوع ارفعوا الحجر. فقالت مرثا أخت الميت يا سيد قد أنتن. فأجاب المخلص مخاطباً لها قائلا: ألم أقل لك إنك أن أمنت ترين مجد الله. فرفعوا الحجر ورفع يسوع عينيه وقال أشكرك يا ابتاه لأنك تسمع لي وأنا أعلم أنك تسمع لي في كل حين. قلت هذا من أجل الجمع المحيط بي ليؤمنوا أنك أرسلتني. ولما قال هذا صرخ بصوت عظيم لعازر هلم خارجاً. فخرج الميت وهو مربوط اليدين والرجلين ووجهه ملفوف بعمامة كعادة الأموات في تكفينهم فقال لهم المخلص حلوه ودعوه يمضي. وإن تلك الجماعة التي اجتمعت هناك آمنوا بالمسيح وبأعماله. وشاع خبره في كل مكان وفي جميع كورة اليهودية. 
يا لهذه الأعجوبة  العظيمة التي تفوق العقول وتبهر الأفهام لأن سيدنا أقام ابن الأرملة نايين  من النعش وابنة يايرس في وقت موتها فهؤلاء وأموات كثيرون أقامهم المخلص في  يوم موتهم إلا لعازر هذا أقامه بعد موته ودفنه في القبر بأربعة أيام. بصلوات لعازر الأسقف يا رب أنعم لنا بغفران خطايانا آمين ]

*ثانياً**: صلاة رفع بخور باكر سبت لِعازر *
*أولاً*:  يُرفع البخور كالمعتاد في الأيام السنوية، وتُقال أرباع الناقوس الخاصة  بسبت لٍعازر بعد الربع الخاص بالقديسة العذراء مريم، وهو كالآتي: [  (بالقبطية) شيريه لازاروس في إيه طاف طونوسف: ميه نينصا إفطو إن إيه هؤو:  ماطونوس باهيت باتشويس إيسوس: في إيه طاف خوثفيف إنجيه بي بيت هؤو، وهو  بالعربية يعني: السلام للٍعازر الذي أقامه بعد أربعة أيام، أقم يا ربي يسوع  قلبي الذي قتله الشرير ]
*ثانياً*: تقال أوشية الراقدين وبعدها الذوكصولوجيات كما في تسبحة نصف الليل وهي كالآتي:
[ لِعازر الأسف حبيب المسيح الذي اقامه من الأموات بعد أربعة أيام 
وعاش أربعين سنة، وصار اسقفاً على كرسي قبرص، ورعى قطيع المسيح
طوباك يا أبانا القديس لِعازر الأسقف، لأنك استحققت صوت يسوع إله الأحياء والأموات.
أفرح يا لِعازر الحبيب، لأنك استحققت الأسقفية، ورعيت الخراف أيها الراعي العظيم.
نطلب إليك يا أبانا، لكي تسفع فينا أمام المسيح الذي أحبك، وأقامك من الأموات.
أطلب عنا أيها الراعي الذي للمسيح، لِعازر الأسقف ليغفر لنا خطايانا. ]
أما قديماً كانت  تقال ذوكصولوجية واطس بالقبطية فقط في باكر يوم سبت لِعازر مختلفة عن هذه  الذوكصولوجية التي تقال اليوم كما ذكرناها، وهذه الذوكصولوجية القديمة  موجودة في مخطوط دلال حارة الروم القرن15، وذُكرت أيضاً في سنة 1920م في  كتاب دلال وترتيب جمعة الآلام وعيد الفصح المجيد الذي طُبع في عهد البابا  كيرلس الخامس (ما عدا الربع الأخير المذكور في دلال حارة الروم القرن15م)  والذي جمع الكتاب ونشره هما (القمص فيلوثاؤس المقاري، والقمص برنابا  البراموسي، والمعلم ميخائيل جرجس) وهي كالتالي:
اجتمعوا كلكم أيها المؤمنون، لنُسبح ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي اقام لِعازر، بقوة لاهوته.
أقمنا بقوتك من ظلال الموت، مثل البار لِعازر، الذي اقمته بعد موته.
أنت هو الطريق والحياة، يا يسوع المسيح الخالق، أنت هو الله مُعطي الحياة للعازر الصِّدِّيق.
أنت هو القيامة، أقمت البار لِعازر، فنسألك أن تُنجينا من شدائدنا، وأعطنا معهُ نصيباً.
فلنذهب أيها المؤمنون إلى جبل الزيتون إلى بيت عنيا، لنرى البار لِعازر، ونُسبح بتراتيل.
فلنُسبح ولنمجد ونسجد للثالوث القدوس المساوي الدائم إلى الأبد، نُسبحه ونُمجده.
أُطلب من الرب عنا، يا سيدي الأب البار، لِعازر الأسقف، ليغفر لنا خطايانا. ] 
*ثالثاً*: يقول الكاهن (إفنوتي ناي نان) ثم تُقرا النبوات (ولا تُقال الطلبة ولا يُعمل ميطانيات)، والنبوات كالتالي:
النبوة الأولى: 
من سفر التكوين  (49: 1 – 28)، وهي نبوة يعقوب لأولاده عمَّا سيصيبهم في آخر الأيام. وهذه  النبوة تُقال في الكنيسة اليونانية في عشية أحد الشعانين في صلاة الغروب  التي تُقام مساء سبت لِعازر.
وهذه النبوة  عموماً لها علاقة وثيقة بسبت لِعازر، وذلك في قول يعقوب أب الآباء عن يوسف  ابنه: [ ابني الجديد المحسود... الذين تشاوروا عليه ومرروه، وغضب عليه  أرباب السهام، وتكسرت بالقوة سهامهم، وانحلت عضلات سواعد أذرعتهم بيدي عزيز  يعقوب ] وهو رمز السيد المسيح الرب الذي قرر اليهود قتله، ولكنه قام من  بين الأموات ناقضاً أوجاع الموت.
وفي هذه النبوة  أيضاً نقرأ: [ لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا... متى يأتي من يكون له خضوع الشعب،  رابطاً بالكرمة جحشه، وبالجفنة ابن أتانه، غسل بالخمر لُباسه، بدم العنب  ثوبه ] وهي معانٍ بالطبع ترتبط بدخول يسوع الرب إلى أورشليم، كبداية لمراحل  آلامه الختامية من أجل خلاصنا، أي اسبوع فصحنا الجديد المتجدد.
النبوة الثانية:
وهي من سفر أشعياء  النبي (40: 9 – الخ) [على جبل عال اصعدي يا مبشرة صهيون ارفعي صوتك بقوة  يا مبشرة أورشليم، ارفعي لا تخافي، قولي لمدن يهوذا هوذا إلهك. هوذا السيد  الرب بقوة يأتي وذراعه تحكم له هوذا أُجرته معه وعملته قدامه. كراعٍ يرعى  قطيعه، بذراعه يجمع الحملان، وفي حضنه يحملها ويقود المرضعات... الخ ]
النبوة الثالثة: 
وهي من سفر صفنيا  النبي (3: 14 – 20) [ ترنمي يا ابنة صهيون، أهتف يا إسرائيل، أفرحي وابتهجي  بكل قلبك يا ابنة أورشليم. قد نزع الرب الأقضية عليكِ أزال عدوك ملك  إسرائيل، الرب في وسطك لا تنظرين بعد شراً. في ذلك اليوم يقال لأورشليم لا  تخافي يا صهيون لا ترتخ يداك. الرب إلهك في وسطك جبار يخلص يبتهج بك فرحاً  يسكت في محبته يبتهج بك بترنم. أجمع المحزونين على الموسم كانوا منك حاملين  عليها العار. هانذا في ذلك اليوم أُعامل كل مذلليك وأُخلص الظالعة واجمع  المنفية واجعلهم تسبيحة واسماً في كل أرض خزيهم. في الوقت الذي فيه آتي بكم  وفي وقت جمعي إياكم لأني أُصيركم اسماً وتسبيحة في شعوب الأرض كلها حين  أرد مسبييكم قدام أعينكم قال الرب ] 
النبوة الرابعة: 
وهي من سفر زكريا  النبي (9: 9 – 15) [ ابتهجي جداً يا ابنة صهيون، اهتفي يا بنت أورشليم،  هوذا ملكك يأتي إليك هو عادل ومنصور وديع وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن  آتان. وأقطع المركبة من إفرايم والفرس من أورشليم وتُقطع قوس الحرب ويتكلم  بالسلام للأمم وسلطانه من البحر إلى البحر ومن النهر إلى أقاصي الأرض. وأنت  أيضاً فإني بدم عهدك قد أطلقت أسراك من الجب الذي ليس فيه ماء. ارجعوا إلى  الحصن يا أسرى الرجاء، اليوم أيضاً أُصرح إني أرد عليك ضعفين. لأني أوترت  يهوذا لنفسي وملأت القوس إفرايم وأنهضت أبناءك يا صهيون على بنيك يا ياوان   جعلتك كسيف جبار. ويرى الرب فوقهم وسهمه يخرج كالبرق والسيد الرب ينفخ في  البوق ويسير في زوابع الجنوب. رب الجنود يحامي عنهم فيأكلون ويدوسون حجارة  المقلاع ويشربون ويضجون كما من الخمر ويمتلئون كالمنضح وكزوايا المذبح ]،  وهذه النبوة الرابعة تُقال أيضاً في الكنيسة اليونانية في صلاة الغروب التي  تُقام مساء سبت لعازر.

وهكذا نرى عموماً  أن النبوات كلها تُهيئ القلوب لدخول الرب يسوع المسيح إلى أورشليم، وبالرغم  من ان السبت نفسه هو يوم لا تُقال فيه النبوات ولكن لأهمية المناسبة التي  نحن بصددها، فقد قُدمت النبوات الخاصة بدخول الرب إلى أورشليم لتُقال يوم  السبت السابق للعيد مباشرة، ويتكرر مرة ثانية نفس ذات العمل بقراءة النبوات  يوم السبت، في السبت التالي مباشرة، وهو سبت الفرح، حيث تُقال فيه نُبوات  القيامة بعد انتهاء ليتورجية سبت الفرح.

*رابعاً: *مزمور إنجيل باكر سبت لِعازر، ويُقرأ الإنجيل قبطي وعربي
يقول المزمور: [  يا رب أصعدت من الجحيم نفسي، وخلصتني من الهابطين في الجُب، رددت نوحي إلى  فرح لي، مزقت مُسحي، ومنطقتني سروراً ] [مزمور29 ( وحسب الترجمة البيروتية  التي بين أيدينا مزمور30): 3 و 11]، وهو مزمور بكامله في غاية الإبداع، في  انطباقه على معجزة إقامة لِعازر من الموت، وكأن لعازر نفسه هو الذي يًردده،  بعد أن فكه الرب من رباطات الموت، وأصعده من الهاوية. فهو في الحقيقة  ينطبق تماماً على فصل إنجيل القداس تمام الانطباق، وليس على فصل إنجيل باكر  كما يظن البعض خطأ.
فصل إنجيل باكر  سبت لِعازر: وهو من بشارة مُعلمنا القديس لوقا البشير (لوقا18: 35 – 43)،  وهو عن شفاء الرب لبارتيماوس الأعمى. وهي آخر آية صنعها يسوع عند خروجه من  أريحا متجهاً إلى أورشليم ماراً ببيت عنيا.
مرد إنجيل باكر سبت لِعازر :مرد  الإنجيل قديماً حسب مخطوط دير السريان لسنة 1698م وهو موافق لفصل إنجيل  باكر كان كالتالي: [ رجل أعمى في أريحا اسمه بارتيماوس، صرخ أمامه هكذا  قائلاً: اسمعني لأني بلا عين، اسمُك آمنت به. فوضع يده على عينيه، فابصر  وتبعه. ]، أما الرد الحالي كالآتي: [ كثيرة هي الأعاجيب التي صنعها، أؤمن  بجبروته لأنه هو ملك المجد. أُطلب من الرب عنا، أيها الراعي الذي للمسيح،  لِعازر الأسقف، ليغفر لنا خطايانا ]
ثم يقال قانون ختام الصلوات في رفع بخور باكر سبت لعازر:
[ كل جنس المؤمنين، يسبحون رب القوات، الذي اقام لعازر بعد موته إلى الحياة.
تعالوا نسجد ونعترف به، صارخين هكذا قائلين: أنت المسيح ابن الله، معطي الحياة لمن يؤمن باسمك القدوس. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس
لأجل رأفاتك يا يسوع المسيح مخلصنا، أقمنا بقوتك من موت الخطية، كما أقمت لِعازر من القبر بعد اربعة أيام.
الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الدهور آمين
أرفع عنا نوم الغفلة المُهلكة، ولا تتركنا عنك يا رب، لأننا نحن عمل يديك، نحن المؤمنين بلاهوتك المُحيي واهب الحياة للعازر المائت. 
الآن .... الخ
نقول: يا ربنا  يسوع المسيح، أنت هو القيامة والحياة كقولك لمرثا أخت لعازر، وأكملت القول  والعمل، فصرخت بصوت عظيم قائلاً: لعازر هلم خارجاً.
الآن .... الخ
لأنك بالحقيقة خالق الطبائع، تحنن علينا برحمتك وأعطنا نصيباً مع لعازر حبيبك الصدِّيق المبارك في كورة الأحياء
الآن.... الخ
يا يسوع المسيح  المُخلِّص، أنت تنشد برحمتك للذين يؤمنون بك، أن ينالوا حياة أبدية. ها نحن  شعبك نعترف بربوبيتك، ارحمنا كعظيم رحمتك، صارخين ... الخ ] 

*ثالثاً**: قداس سبت لعازر*
فصول القراءات في قُداس سبت لعازر:  ركزت بالطبع فصول القراءات على أن ما فعله المسيح له المجد في هذا اليوم،  كان ببرهان الروح والقوة، لكي لا يكون إيمان الواقفون أمامه في هذه المعجزة  بحكمة الناس بل بقوة الله التي يرونها قدامهم لتكون منهج لحياتهم كخبرة  وليست كمعلومة أو فكرة، وهذا ما يذكره فصل البولس في قراءات هذا اليوم، وهو  من رسالة كورنثوس الأولى الإصحاح الثاني من 1 إلى 8 وهي كالآتي :
[ وأنا لما أتيت  إليكم أيها الإخوة، أتيت ليس بسمو الكلام أو الحكمة مُناديا لكم بشهادة  الله. لأني لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئا بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً.  وأنا كنت عندكم في ضعف وخوف ورعدة كثيرة. وكلامي و كرازتي لم يكونا بكلام  الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع، بل ببرهان الروح والقوة. لكي لا يكون إيمانكم  بحكمة الناس بل بقوة الله. لكننا نتكلم بحكمة بين الكاملين ولكن بحكمة ليست  من هذا الدهر ولا من عظماء هذا الدهر الذين يبطلون. بل نتكلم بحكمة الله  في سرّ الحكمة المكتومة التي سبق الله فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا. التي لم  يعلمها أحد من عظماء هذا الدهر لأن لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد ] (أنظروا  يا إخوتي حكمة الكنيسة في ربط الإنجيل بهذه الرسائل واختصاص اليوم بها  واستوعبوا وافهموا صوت الروح وإلهامه).
أمَّا فصل  الكاثوليكون فهو تكميل طبيعي لما قاله القديس بولس الرسول، والفصل المُختار  هو من رسالة القديس بطرس الرسول الأولى الإصحاح الأول آية 25 + الإصحاح  الثاني آية 6 وهو كالآتي: [ وأما كلمة الرب فتثبت إلى الأبد، وهذه هي  الكلمة التي بشرتم بها؛ لذلك يتضمن أيضاً في الكتاب هانذا أضع في صهيون حجر  زاوية مختاراً كريماً والذي يؤمن به لن يخزى ] (فلو فعلاً آمنا بالرب  القيامة والحياة لن نخزى أبداً بل وعلى الإطلاق، فلينظر كل واحد ويفحص  إيمانه على مستوى معرفة المسيح الرب، أنه هو القيامة والحياة)
وأمَّا فصل  الإبركسيس هو من أعمال الرسل (أعمال 27: 38 – 38: 10) وهو يوضح رحلة القديس  بولس الرسول الأخيرة إلى روما، والأخطار التي تعرض لها، حيث نجا من الموت  مرتين، مرة في البحر، ومرة أخرى من أفعى نشبت في يده، وهذا يدل على أن الب  هو القيامة والحياة ويدبر حياتنا وفق مشيئته، وايضاً أن قبول الآلام هي  قبول أمجاد قيامة، وفي هذا الفصل يوضح حياة القديسين في النور بقوة قيامة  يسوع التي هي محور تعليمنا وكرازتنا وسرّ حياتنا كلها وعدم خوفنا من  الموت...

مزمور إنجيل القُداس في سبت لعازر:  [ بركة الرب عليكم، باركناكم باسم الرب. مراراً كثيرة حاربوني منذ صباي،  وأنهم لم يقدروا عليَّ ] (مزمور128(أي مزمور129 حسب الترجمة التي بين  أيدينا): 8و 2). حيث أن الجزء الأول من المزمور (آية 8)، هو السلام  التقليدي الذي كان يتبادله اليهودي مع إخوته من بني جنسه، حال العبور  عليهم، حتى ولو كان يمرّ بهم في الشارع، أو في أي لقاء وفي أي مكان.
والنصف الآخر من  المزمور (آية 2) فهو لسان حال الأعمى، الذي حاول المتقدمون لموكب يسوع أن  يسكتوه حينما صرخ أن يُشفيه ولم يقدروا، فنال بإيمانه ولجاجته الشفاء  والخلاص، وفي الحال تبع يسوع. وهكذا نجد أن هذا المزمور ينطبق على فصل  إنجيل باكر، وليس على فصل القُداس الإلهي في هذا اليوم.

فصل إنجيل القُداس الإلهي في سبت لعازر: وهو كما في جميع الطقوس الشرقية لهذا اليوم، يختص بمعجزة إقامة لعازر من الموت وهو من [ إنجيل يوحنا 11: 1 – 45 ]
ومرد الإنجيل هو: [  السلام للعازر الذي أقمته بعد أربعة أيام، أقم قلبي يا ربي يسوع الذي قتله  الشرير ]، وهذا المرد قد أورده مخطوط ترتيب البيعة رقم 118 طقوس، بالدار  البطريركية بالقاهرة لسنة 1698م، ومخطوط دير البراموس لسنة 1514م ، ومخطوط  دير السريان لسنة 1698م.

الأسبسمس الآدام الذي يُقال في سبت لعازر:
[ من يُشبهك يا  رب، أنت هو الإله الحقيقي، الصانع العجائب. مبارك أنت بالحقيقة يا ربي يسوع  مع ابيك الصالح والروح القدس ] (وهو في الحقيقة دمج ما بين الأسبَسموس من  إبصالية يوم الأثنين وهو الربع الثالث عشر من الإبصالية، مع الربع الرابع  من نفس الإبصالية)

أما في وقت التناول أي التوزيع تُقال هذه الأرباع باللحن السنوي وهي كالآتي:
[ لعازر هلم خارجاً، المسيح يدعوك بصوته المُحيي قائلاً: لعازر هلم خارجاً
لعازر مات ووضع في قبر أربعة ايام، صوت الرب بلغ إليه، لعازر هلم خارجاً
الجمع المجتمع هناك ليعزوا أخته, سمعوا الرب قائلاً: لعازر هلم خارجاً
فقالت مرثا لربنا يسوع: لو كنت هنا لم يمت أخي، بل أنا أعلم أنك تدعوه، لعازر هلم خارجاً
فقال لها ربنا: إن آمنتِ بي، أنا هوذا أدعوه، لعازر هلم خارجاً
آمنتُ أنك أنت هو ابن الله، تستطيع أن تدعوه بقوتك، لعازر هلم خارجاً
لمَّا قال هذا، رفع عينيه إلى فوق نحو أبيه الصالح، صارخاً بصوتٍ عظيم، لعازر هلم خارجاً
جنود الشرّ(بعض  النسخ تكتب: لجيئون وليس جنود الشرّ وهما نفس المعنى، ولكن لكي يتم التذكير  بإخراج الرب من الذي كان عليه لجيئون أي شياطين كثيرة) الذين أوثقوه  (أوثقوا لعازر) في عبودية أسفل السافلين قائلين: من هو هذا المتكلم: لعازر  هلم خارجاً
من هو الذي صوته كسرّ قيود المربوطين، وقال له بغير خوف: لعازر هلم خارجاً 
قوموا (الكلام على لسان قوات الظلام) لنتركه ونهرب، لأن هذا هو مُحيي الأموات، أعطى صوته وأمره: لعازر هلم خارجاً
فخرج لعازر لوقته مربوطاً بعمامة، عندما دعاه الرب قائلاً: لعازر هلم خارجاً
فأولئك الذين أتوا إلى مريم، آمنوا من أجل ما صنع، ومن أجل الصوت الذي سمعوه، لعازر هلم خارجاً
فلنجتمع ونُسبح ربنا يسوع المسيح، ونصرخ لمن قال، لعازر هلم خارجاً
أغفر لنا آثامنا، واعطنا خلاصاً، بطلبة وشفاعة سيدتنا وملكتنا القديسة مريم.

وبهذا نختتم هذا  اليوم العظيم الذي هو بداية اسبوع فصحنا الدائم، ونرى ان فيه قدمت لنا  الكنيسة الملهمة بالروح القدس، جواً طقسياً مبدعاً كله خشوع وتقوى ليسهل  علينا أن نعيش أحداثه ونتحسس موضعنا فيه حينما نتحرك بالإيمان نحو رئيس  الحياة الذي هو القيامة والحياة ونتناول منه ليصير حياتنا وندخل في خبرة  القيامة ليكون هو قيامتنا كلنا على المستوى الاختباري، إذ ندخل في حرية  العتق من الموت، كأولاد لله في المسيح يسوع الذي له المجد الدائم مع أبيه  الصالح والروح القدس آمين.

___________________________

+ تعالوا جميعاً نُسبح ونرتل للرب يسوع المسيح، الكلمة الأزلي الذي أقام لِعازر 
+ الكل يمجدك أيها الابن الذاتي، وبك يليق المجد حقاً يا من أقمت الميت بقدرة لاهوتك 
+ من يُشبهك أيها المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد، ومن له قدرتك أيها القادر على كل شيء 
+ لك القوة والمجد والعزة والقدرة يا من أقمت من أنتن ووهبت لنا الحياة وأعطيتنا ترياق الخلود 
+ لك المجد والتسبيح يا محب البشر القدير كاسر شوكة الموت وغالب الجحيم 
+ أيها القيامة والحياة ، أقمنا بقوتك واجعلنا نتنسم رائحة الحياة التي فيك يا ربي وإلهي آمين  ​


----------



## aymonded (26 أبريل 2013)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين مملوئين من نعمة الله وفرح الحياة الجديدة 
في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح آمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أبريل 2013)

*كل سنه وحضرتك طيب
شكرا للموضوع الأكثر من رااائع*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 أبريل 2013)

*كل سنة وانت طيب ابي العظيم المحبوب ايمن
*​


----------



## aymonded (27 أبريل 2013)

وانتم طيبين يا إخوتي مملوئين سلاماً وفرحاً
وتدخلوا في سرّ مجد قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2016)

*للرفع - وكل سنة وانتم طيبين
*​


----------



## grges monir (23 أبريل 2016)

ترتيب الطقس قى الكنيسة القبطية قى اسبوع الالام ابتداء من سبت لعازر حتى عيد القيامة شىء مذهل فى اللحانة و دقتة وترتيبة
اسبوع بركة على الجميع يارب


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2016)

*آمين يا محبوب الله والقديسين
*​


----------

